# My Humidor Noob Stash



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

Haven't posted a picture since I seasoned my first humidor which is this one. Just wanted to post some pictures of my current status of my humidor.


----------



## Soft Top (Jul 29, 2010)

That's a great looking stash and the humi looks like a good size ready to receive some more!


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice stash


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

Soft Top said:


> That's a great looking stash and the humi looks like a good size ready to receive some more!


lol i just bought my First box of my current frav smoke


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice stash!!

One thing of friendly advice, take your Acids and other infused smokes and put them in a tuperware container with some type of humidification. You will soon grow away from the infused cigars and grow towards the "coventional" cigars. The ACIDs will make your conventional smokes smell and taste like ACIDs over time; deffinately something you want to do or smoke.

Those NUB Habanos are a good smoke, but after some time by an ACID, it won't be.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Nice stash!!
> 
> One thing of friendly advice, take your Acids and other infused smokes and put them in a tuperware container with some type of humidification. You will soon grow away from the infused cigars and grow towards the "coventional" cigars. The ACIDs will make your conventional smokes smell and taste like ACIDs over time; deffinately something you want to do or smoke.
> 
> Those NUB Habanos are a good smoke, but after some time by an ACID, it won't be.


I put them in a ziplock baggy with a boveda pack partially opened in my humi


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Nice stash!!
> 
> One thing of friendly advice, take your Acids and other infused smokes and put them in a tuperware container with some type of humidification. You will soon grow away from the infused cigars and grow towards the "coventional" cigars. The ACIDs will make your conventional smokes smell and taste like ACIDs over time; deffinately something you want to do or smoke.
> 
> Those NUB Habanos are a good smoke, but after some time by an ACID, it won't be.


Yea. It's amazing how much a cigar can infuse from other infused cigars. It makes you wonder if all my cigars needs to be in an isolation chamber. :lol:


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

Tman said:


> Yea. It's amazing how much a cigar can infuse from other infused cigars. It makes you wonder if all my cigars needs to be in an isolation chamber. :lol:


are cigar marriages that bad lol ?


----------



## Pup1 (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice stash wont be long till you will need your next humidor.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Nice stash!!
> 
> One thing of friendly advice, take your Acids and other infused smokes and put them in a tuperware container with some type of humidification. You will soon grow away from the infused cigars and grow towards the "coventional" cigars. The ACIDs will make your conventional smokes smell and taste like ACIDs over time; deffinately something you want to do or smoke.
> 
> Those NUB Habanos are a good smoke, but after some time by an ACID, it won't be.


I agree 100% with you Shawn. That Acid is gonna ruin those NUBs in a heartbeat my friend!!!! Do the tupperdor for the infused smokes and to be honest with you a Java and a say Kuba Kuba still need to be seperate from each other cause a floral piece of chocolate dosent taste to well!!! Just my .02 brother.


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Very nice.
Looks as if you're getting some sound advice here, thats the real value of this forum.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Thats an awesome start to your collection but I would hate to see you ruin any of them smokes thats why I added my .02!!!!!


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Thats an awesome start to your collection but I would hate to see you ruin any of them smokes thats why I added my .02!!!!!


I put them in a ziplock baggy with a boveda pack in my humi. I Had my acids in there for about 2 months and havent had a bad stick yet :/


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice stash. Make sure you post pics of your next humi. lol


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

zeavran1 said:


> Nice stash. Make sure you post pics of your next humi. lol


Thanks! Will do haha. Its going to be my traditional Humi Once im done experimenting with Non infused smokes.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

xJaCkSlApx said:


> Thanks! Will do haha. Its going to be my traditional Humi Once im done experimenting with Non infused smokes.


Hey I have some Natural Dirt Torps Im not smoking shoot me your addy in a pm


----------



## Schumi5 (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice stash! Those NUB's look massive in that first pic. Definitely some great advice to remove the ACID's. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

Those are some good looking sticks you got there, chief!


----------



## Mavs (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks like a great little stash! I really want to get my hands on one of those Javas they look tasty!


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Nice start! Needs more nubs!


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

:twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the replies


----------



## K. Corleon (Jul 22, 2010)

Good job Alex, you've got it coming along nicely.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

def seperate those infused cigars.

im a bit worried myself purely with my infused humidor - i dont want all of my coffee (tabak's like yours) tasting like kubas! ah!


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

Zogg said:


> def seperate those infused cigars.
> 
> im a bit worried myself purely with my infused humidor - i dont want all of my coffee (tabak's like yours) tasting like kubas! ah!


i put them in a zip lock bag in my humi


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice stash


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

did you get your pkg today


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

rob51461 said:


> did you get your pkg today


no, was it sent by usps?


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

xjackslapx said:


> no, was it sent by usps?


0310 0480 0001 9077 4091


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

rob51461 said:


> 0310 0480 0001 9077 4091


weird. It hasn't processed through my city yet.. usually it does. I will probably receive it tomorrow


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Very nice little humi, treat it well my friend. Still haven't tried a nub, i've got to get on that.


----------

